# Help me figure out my breed :)



## AaronR1074 (Dec 11, 2012)

Hello.. I'm looking all over the internets.. Wikis and stuff. I can't figure him out  He's full of personality and super smart I think with training I can get him to do all kinds of cool stricks and stuff. White with spots on his head, long black tail, a large black spot on his side and one on his back. I thought I'd ask the cat experts 

Pics are attatched. I think he might be cross-bread which makes him kinda rare.


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

Domestic shorthair. I have 2, cute!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Mutt! Cute.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

I agree with the DSH as breed. My girl Penny looks very similar. I'll try to post some pics here. One vet told me she had 'Van' markings but not to be confused with the Turkish Van breed.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Lottie - you can't see her pure black tail here and she's lost weight since.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

You have a very cute Domestic Short hair.. which isn't really a breed... more like a mutt of the cat world. I have two of them and the are fantastic.


----------

